# The Audi Channel filming at EvenTT07



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

8) 8)

We're pleased to say that the Audi Channel will be present and filming this years TTOC annual event at Donington Park circuit on Sunday July 1st  8) More details... soon!

More details on the event can be found here http://www.ttoc.co.uk/theeventt07.php

Ticketing details at the bottom of the above update


----------

